# White Poop?!



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

HI everybody....

I was just cleaning a litter box and I noticed a lot of white poop in it....Is it normal?

I have two female cats (7 month and year and half). Their behavior didn't change , they eat a lot , and I didn't change their food...

Thanks!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Hm... unless you feed a diet with a lot of bone or bone meal in it, I'd say its probably not too normal.

You may want to bring in a sample to your vet and have them take a look.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

ummmm..you mentioned bones....  My fiance got chicken for dinner and didnt eat half of it so he put it in the garbage...and cat got into it...when we woke up there was a bone yard in the hole..

Thanks a lot for your help!!!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Well I don't think that's it.

I just meant that with a regular diet of bones and bone meal, after a while (like a day or two of drying out) the poo will turn whitish and crumbly. Plus, I've heard it with dogs and it might be different with cats.

I still think you should have the vet look at it. Especially since you saw "a lot" of it.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

well I would check on the litter box for a few days..and if its going to continue I would have to show both cats to the vet.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

anybody else had a similar situation or know something about it?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, here white poop is normal but that's because my cats eat bones every day.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Ok... is a lil confused... I remember being told when I was little that cats shouldn't be allowed to eat bones cos they can splinter and choke them or something.... :? Sooooo are they allowed bones or not? lol


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

DylansMummy said:


> Ok... is a lil confused... I remember being told when I was little that cats shouldn't be allowed to eat bones cos they can splinter and choke them or something.... :? Sooooo are they allowed bones or not? lol


I feed my cats raw meaty bones, it's the base of their diet. Cats are well equipped for eating RAW bones since that's basically what they've been developed to eat, small prey contain meat, bones, organs etc.

COOKED bones however, I would never feed. Cooked easily splinters and do make quite hard and sharp edges that can hurt the cat.

Of course bones are always a risk, you can't get away from that, but my cats do really well on this diet so I have no intentions to change it. I no linger have to brush their teeth, they smell fresh from the mouth and they LOVE wotking on those bones


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

thank you guys! I think it was because of the chicken bones..because everything is normal now


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sol - what kind of meat do you use the raw bones of? thnx...


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Yup, agree with Sol - RAW bones are ok, COOKED bones are a HUGE no-no, as they splinter in the gastrointestinal tract. I would never even give the roasted bones that are actually sold as dog treats - they are horrendous things!

Ems


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

timskitties said:


> Sol - what kind of meat do you use the raw bones of? thnx...


I'd like to know, too....I had no idea you could give cats bones, or that they liked them! WHat kind, where do you buy them, do you leave the meat on them, etc?? Thanks!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I buy whole frozen chicken and cut it up in pieces for the cats to eat meaning they eat it all, bones with meat. This I buy at the local supermarket.

O roder chicken necks from a BARF-supplier and I buy cartilage bones from pigs at the local supermarket. That's it I think... I've tried ribs from lamb but they were to hard for the cats to eat so they only ate the meat from the bones.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks, Sol - we have widespread salmonella contamination of raw chicken meat here, possible trichinosis in pork (though not widespread), plus all meat animals are stuffed full of antibiotics and growth hormones. What are your thoughts on that as far as feeding to cats? Do you have the same problems there?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Sweden and the UK are a lot better when it comes to the state of raw meat than the US & Canada, and there's a **** of a lot less risk. I try to only feed organic meat and bones, with organic you can't really go wrong.

My pets share whole poultry carcasses too, but they are free reared and not factory farmed. I would never buy factory farmed for any consumption, let alone raw to my pets.

Ems


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

timskitties said:


> Thanks, Sol - we have widespread salmonella contamination of raw chicken meat here, possible trichinosis in pork (though not widespread), plus all meat animals are stuffed full of antibiotics and growth hormones. What are your thoughts on that as far as feeding to cats? Do you have the same problems there?


All Swedish meat is tested for parasites (such as trichinosis) and bacterias (salmonella) so I'm not a bit worried about that since I only feed human grade meat. It's not legal to use antibiotics, hormones and/or hormones in the Swedish meat industry so that's not a problem here. However, I mostly feed organic meat, for the animals and the enviroments sake.

If salmonella and trichinosis are a big problem in your are, don't feed your cats with that meat. Salmonella they can probably handle (if it's adult and healthy cats), but I wouldn't risk them getting trichinosis.


----------

